# Profile



## Rent_Share (Dec 25, 2012)

Previously I was able to select certain folders that would display when I selected "New Posts"

I would like to edit that list and cannot find the option

Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 25, 2012)

The recent update of our vBulletin software took us from version 3.4.6 to version 3.8.7. According to the author of the remarkably useful 'Opt-Out' modification, it is not compatible with vBulletin beyond version 3.5.   

My observation, at least on my account, is that it continues to honor the Opt-Out choices you made before our vBulletin update.  But we seem to have lost the user interface in which you can set/change those choices - something I didn't realize until your query.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks yes it's working - somehow I am getting the DRI Feed, last time I responded there I stepped in dri doo doo


----------

